# Florida



## Evel (Oct 2, 2011)

I live in northern Michigan at this time, however we are leaning towards Florida as winter approaches. Wow now there is a new concept, lol. 
I was wondering if you ladies in Florida have knitting groups and great shops. And the Locations. 
Thank you.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes. Go to http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm in southeast Florida (Hollywood) for 4-1/2 months & there are no local knit stores nearby. There's one that's a one hour drive away. I basically purchase my yarns in NY & bring them with me....or shop in a local Michaels or Joanns. Would also love to find a knitting group nearby but have been unsuccessful thus far. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Cara5270 (Apr 3, 2014)

There is a great shop, SHEEP THRILLS, in Lauderhill, University drive just south of Commercial. It's open every day except Wednesday. Also, Raging Wool in Pembroke Pines, just north of the pines mall. Both shops are well stocked and filled with friendly people. If you are in the Fort Lauderdale area I highly recommend that you plan several hours to visit these shops.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

Knitting With Nancy in Naples is a terrific and helpful shop.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

My husband and I are relocating to Hollywood Florida in a couple of months...would love to meet other knitters


----------



## Evie253 (Jul 10, 2015)

I love the shop in Delray Beach. I can't remember the name of it. It's just beautiful and everyone is extremely nice. They have groups and classes as well.


----------



## maleknitter (Jun 19, 2013)

Our experience (our meaning my wife and myself) is that there are very very few yarn shops. Our go to yarn store is actually Michaels while we are in Florida and we do our major speciality yarn shopping while up north. (WEBS)
Florida weather is not really all that welcoming for knitters. With warm temps almost all the time not many locals are interested in the craft thus the reason for the lack of yarn stores.
As far as group knitting goes, where are you planning on spending your time while in Florida? If your going to a place like an RV Resort there are tons of activities there and crafting is always one of the group crafts.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

We moved here over 20 years ago from Michigan. I'll never willingly return to the land of ice and snow. We have some wonderful shops nearby. I live in Lakeland which is Central Florida and close both Orlando. Both have several nice shops plus many of the smaller towns have very nice shops. Winter Haven 30 minutes away and they have Four Purls. Wonderful shop with very nice owners plus several groups that meet there daily. The shop has an area sit up for knitters to come in to knit and chat. They also have classes of all kinds. 

Don't shy away come and visit.


----------



## reanj (Jun 8, 2011)

Knitters Knook in Delray Beach, on Federal Hwy. Use knitmap.com to get address. 
Happy knitting!!????


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

As warm as Florida is there are a surprising number of lys. I did notice in the Knitting With Nancy shop in Naples on the west coast that a lot of patrons were purchasing yarn to knit items for grandchildren and mailing them home and many others were purchasing linen yarn for wraps and sweaters to wear on cool evenings out or in air conditioned restaurants.


----------



## BonitaBuckeye (Apr 5, 2014)

Good Morning from Bonita Springs FL (halfway between Naples and Ft Myers)! We have just formed "Knitting with Friends" and had our first meeting in September. We are planning to get together in October so watch for announcement of when and where. We welcome knitters and crocheters and anyone else who is interested! Please join us!


----------



## sandyearthchild (Sep 21, 2016)

I live in Clermont, FL which is about 20 minutes west of Orlando. We have an awesome group that meets twice a week, every week at our local Crispers restaurant. It's from 11-2 but people come and go anytime and some of us have stay even later. We just have too much fun to go home. Everybody brings their own project to work on but we love helping each other and learning new concepts from each other. We are a happy, friendly group and we always welcome new people.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I like The Knitting Patch in Longwood FL. That's very close to Orlando FL.


----------



## mmpaladino (Feb 22, 2015)

Sarasota has a great shop called A Good Yarn.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

What area of Florida are you considering? That might make a difference for referrals.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Cara5270 thank you so much for this information. I thought the closest shop to me was in Delray. Glad to know there are two others that I can try.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

In Tallahassee, we have two yarn shops: Yarn Therapy and Fay's. YT is wonderful! In nearby Thomasville, Georgia, there's the Fuzzy Goat, which is also wonderful. And if you go down to the coast, there's Purl in Apalachicola, my favorite yarn store ever. It's inside Downtown Books, and the yarn is taking over.

Hazel


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

flhusker said:


> We moved here over 20 years ago from Michigan. I'll never willingly return to the land of ice and snow. We have some wonderful shops nearby. I live in Lakeland which is Central Florida and close both Orlando. Both have several nice shops plus many of the smaller towns have very nice shops. Winter Haven 30 minutes away and they have Four Purls. Wonderful shop with very nice owners plus several groups that meet there daily. The shop has an area sit up for knitters to come in to knit and chat. They also have classes of all kinds.
> 
> Don't shy away come and visit.


I also live in central Florida. I've been here since 1981 and never looked back. I would also recommend Four Purls in Winter Haven (it's about an hour southwest of Orlando). Great shop, Lots and Lots of lovely yarn to fondle....oh my, I may need a trip there this weekend just for that purpose (we only have a Michael's here - yarn isn't too impressive).

Seriously, Four Purls is wonderful and the folks there are very helpful and friendly.

Enjoy your time here in Florida.


----------



## dylansnana (Feb 11, 2011)

There are many shops in Florida, but for us locals, driving 30 - 45 minutes is not unusual. I think those from the North are just used to having everything close at hand. Make a trip and visit 2 or 3 that are moderately close to where you live.


----------



## Evel (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you all for responses. If and when we get there it will be gulf side, Tampa and south to ft. Meyers and somewhere inland ( not along the coast too exp$$$ive. But thank you again. Will keep it touch.


----------



## Debi55 (Jun 4, 2014)

The Knitting with Nancy shop in Naples carries light weight yarns that are more usefull for making items you can wear IN Florida. We have an "In Stitches" knitting group out of Punta Gorda Isles in SW Florida. We have about 6 of us being full timers, then we expand to about 20+ during "season".


----------



## Maggieber (Nov 29, 2013)

I believe The shop in Naples is for sale, owner retiring, but still open.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Maggieber said:


> I believe The shop in Naples is for sale, owner retiring, but still open.


Wouldn't it be wonderful to be able to buy this store and run it?

Hazel


----------

